# What are the benefits...?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

In recent times, including questions and polls, we have been asking for opinions from the keepers as to what they thought about societies and which one if any they believed in and belonged to.

What is the point to the questioning?

Simple really, as a single voice, you can not be heard in the jungle of legislation, as a society you can. If the society belongs to a 'federation' and l do loosely apply that term at this present stage, for it will be approached and discussed next week, then not just one voice can be heard but the societies membership is not only heard but also listened to.

However even with the few answers l see in the poll responses, l too am confused as to what are the actual incentives for joining a society?

So seeing as we have members of societies present and we also have committee members and associates of committee members present, then what are the benefits of joining?

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier
PKL


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I will write a reply as to the benifits of a local club, but have just got back from an all day public display and have gota get ready for doncaster, so prob reply tmrw eve.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

benefits off the top of my head are breeders meetings,branch meetings,free advertising to other members,monthly news letters and magazine.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

The benefits I get of belonging to my local group are:

Meeting and talking to other reptile enthusiasts (and picking their brains)

Getting to go to shows and on group trips with them.

I also get a monthly newsletter.

If I was to join one of the national groups I wouldn't expect the top two necessarily, but I'd expect some sort of regular contact, be it through the website, email, a newsletter...so that I could see what the group/organisiation was doing with the money I'd given them and that I felt I was part of something, if that makes sense...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

not forgotten this, but never enough time !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I get a quarterly journal, and cheap entry to all shows affiliated with BTS, also its the sense of doing something good and supporting the hobby.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

woo hoo, i have 5 mins !

Our society meets locally every month. all keepers can talk to anyone there and advice is free and open. We give free tea and coffee AND choccy biscuits !

We have a guest speaker most months, inc vets, authors, specialised keepers etc (yes even I done a 50 min talk on geckos, first time and I sh*te myself !)

we stage around 10 public shows each year where members get the chance to show off thier pets, and often get free entrance to the event we are at.

we have a quarterly newsletter (only cos its so hard for us to fill it) and a christmas party/quiz. we also have a christmas dinner event.

our society has a junior section, and we have events for them, ranging from fun snail racing to educational activities.

We also have an annual open day where members bring in thier pets, giving others the chance to see reptiles they may not see otherwise.

Members also bring in surplus supplies they have and these often are sold cheaply.

I am sure there are other things, but its late now.

The upshot is, the main benefit of membership to our society is involvement and a feeling of participation along with a safety net of advice.

Oh, and I forgot, all this for a family membership fee of £20. So if members attend just one day at a show, say at the zoo, they get family entrance to the zoo worth £30, they got a £5 cash refund on last years christmas meal, so thats another £20 to them so thats £50 worth of benefits already with out the tea and coffee....


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Can l quote ..*

Hi, 

Can l quote you for here?

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

Rory


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can l quote you for here?
> 
> ...


You can quote my post in the context its made in, ie the activities our society engages in. 

However, for reasons you already know, ie, its not MY society, the quote must be made so as to neither support nor oppose PLK, as the words are my own, not that of the society.

Hope you understand


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*True*

Hi PJ

You know l do

R


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

:2thumb:


----------

